# Livraison longue iPhone SE



## daft_vador (12 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,
Il y a un mois j'ai commandé sur le site de la FNAC un iPhone SE, mais je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des problèmes de livraison à cause d'une cadence de production réduite, mais le relais me parait assez important.

J'aimerai donc savoir si d'autre sont dans le même cas ou pas, savoir où ils ont acheté le leur, et en combien de temps ils l'ont reçu.

Merci à vous.


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2016)

Ils ont du t'oublier ... ou alors ils ont vu ton pseudo


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)

daft_vador a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il y a un mois j'ai commandé sur le site de la FNAC un iPhone SE, mais je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu.
> J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des problèmes de livraison à cause d'une cadence de production réduite, mais le relais me parait assez important.
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ne pas contacter la FNAC plutôt que de demander ici?


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2016)

daft_vador a dit:


> Il y a un mois j'ai commandé sur le site de la FNAC un iPhone SE, mais je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu.


C'est un problème récurrent avec la Fnac qui ne peut jamais honorer et respecter les dates de livraison. C'est avec eux qu'il faut voir le problème. La prochaine fois tu sauras qu'il vaut mieux commander directement depuis le site en ligne Apple en sachant que tu as 14 jours pour le retourner sans aucun problème, ce qui ne sera pas le cas avec la Fnac.


----------



## Hellow (14 Mai 2016)

La FNAC a prévu une livraison à quelle date ? Pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas retourner le produit sous 14 jours avec la FNAC ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)

Voir les conditions de retour de la FNAC


----------



## Hellow (14 Mai 2016)

Il est bien écrit qu'on le peut retourner son produit sous 14 jours ^^


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2016)

Hellow a dit:


> Il est bien écrit qu'on le peut retourner son produit sous 14 jours ^^


Oui, mais avec la Fnac c'est toujours bizarre.


----------



## Pi-Wan (17 Mai 2016)

Attention sur le site de la fnac, il y aussi des vendeurs qui ne font pas parti de la fnac. Le seul truc bien c'est que tu es débité le jour de l'envoi. Je pense que tu devrais les appeler.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2016)

Plus de news du membre depuis Jeudi , il a donc trouver une solution


----------



## Pi-Wan (17 Mai 2016)

Effectivement, on dirait bien ^^


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2016)

Pi-Wan a dit:


> Effectivement, on dirait bien ^^



Eh oui


----------



## Ivan29 (20 Mai 2016)

Enfin, actuellement c'est rupture de stock partout pour le SE.  Commandé le mien sur Amazon, 1 mois pour retourner le produit.  Mais j'attends toujours, et aucune date de livraison approximative n'est donnée.


----------



## Ivan29 (22 Mai 2016)

Dispo chez Darty sur leur site internet pour ceux que ça intéresse. 2 ans de sav Darty.


----------



## daft_vador (30 Mai 2016)

Salut, désolé d'avoir mis du temps pour répondre.
J'ai donc mis plus d'un mois et demi à recevoir ce fameux iPhone SE.
Pour info j'ai commandé via le site PRO de la FNAC, et c'est bien lui qui m'a vendu le téléphone, il ne s'agit pas d'un revendeur tiers présent sur le site.

Il semblerait que le téléphone ait été en rupture de stock un peu partout en France encore aujourd'hui, puisque j'avais regardé sur les boutiques en ligne des opérateurs (free, orange, sfr, …) et des principaux magasins (darty, fnac, boulanger, …) mais il était toujours en rupture de stock / indisponible.

À quoi était dû cette pénurie? Il y aurait de gros problèmes d'approvisionnement à cause de la cadence de production des iphones ralenti suite à la baisse des ventes. Ce n'est pas sûr mais c'est ce que j'en ai compris.
L'iphone a été en ligne à la vente sans que la fnac les ait reçu, d'où ce très long temps d'attente.

Voila, merci de votre aide.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

J'espère que tu l'a renvoyé aussitôt reçu pour manifester ton mécontentement !


----------



## Ivan29 (30 Mai 2016)

Je viens d'avoir le mien, commandé chez Darty...je ne sais pas s'ils sont en rupture de stock maintenant, ce n'était pas le cas la semaine dernière.
update: je viens de vérifier, le mien 64GO gris sidéral n'est plus dispo du tt.  Délais pour les autres modèles.  Je suis tombé au bon moment j'ai l'impression.


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2016)

En ce moment les 2 modèles ne sont disponibles que sous 2-3 semaines. C'est surement du à une trop forte demande vu que ce modèle est plus abordable que les autres et intrinsèquement de part ses qualités.


----------



## Vanton (5 Juin 2016)

Je soupçonne Apple de volontairement limiter les stocks pour pousser l'acheteur pressé à prendre un modèle plus cher... C'est bien mesquin, ça colle tout à fait à l'esprit de l'entreprise... 

Il est quand même sorti il y a deux mois ! 

Après il n'est pas exclu que les problèmes avec le Bluetooth les aient contraints à modifier dans l'urgence des pièces, ce qui aurait ralenti la production...


----------

